# My Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe Rock)



## Y2KGT

Hi,
I thought I'd share a picture of my dominant male Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe Rock).
Enjoy!
--
Paul


----------



## SAMhap

whoa, look at that yellow blaze!

amazing quality fish u got there.


----------



## gucci17

SAMhap said:


> whoa, look at that yellow blaze!
> 
> amazing quality fish u got there.


Ya he is one good looking boy...Paul's got some good quality stock trust me!


----------



## Ciddian

Stunning fish... The yellow is really pretty with that blue


----------



## Chromey

I want him


----------



## TBemba

did you finally find some? or is this one you already had?

Great looking fish BTW


----------



## Y2KGT

Thanks for all the great comments, I really appreciate it.

Last year when I was looking to shut down one of my tanks I sold this male along with 4 females to a friend that wanted to breed these beautiful fish. Unfortunately he moved a couple of months later and no longer had the space to keep them so when I asked if he was willing to sell them back to me he said I could have the male and the 2 remaining females as he had lost the other 2 during the move. I was more than happy to have them back.

More pics to come soon.
--
Paul


----------



## tobalman

Very nice hap, keep up the great gene of these fish Paul. Hopefully they will spawn for you soon.

Thank you for sharing this great picture.



Y2KGT said:


> Thanks for all the great comments, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Last year when I was looking to shut down one of my tanks I sold this male along with 4 females to a friend that wanted to breed these beautiful fish. Unfortunately he moved a couple of months later and no longer had the space to keep them so when I asked if he was willing to sell them back to me he said I could have the male and the 2 remaining females as he had lost the other 2 during the move. I was more than happy to have them back.
> 
> More pics to come soon.
> --
> Paul


----------



## Y2KGT

tobalman said:


> Very nice hap, keep up the great gene of these fish Paul. Hopefully they will spawn for you soon.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this great picture.


Thanks Hong!
I should've mentioned that all my best Lithobates came from you. I currently still have one male and three females from the fish I got from you and your brother in law Phil. I also have a new male and three juvies I picked up from Big Al's in Mississauga.

One of my females has been trying to breed however the male is not doing his job. Hopefully soon I'll have a holding female and eventually some fry.
--
Paul


----------



## Chromey

I want in on some of those fry when they come.

Good luck with the breeding, If you need i can led you my yellow labs for instructions, They breed more then me.


----------



## Y2KGT

tobalman said:


> Very nice hap, keep up the great gene of these fish Paul. Hopefully they will spawn for you soon.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this great picture.


Hey Hong,
Just wanted to let you know that a couple of weeks ago I watched as the male in the picture above mated with one of the females from the same bloodline as well as another female I picked up from Big Al's last December.

Well Monday night my friend Le came by to help me catch and strip the 2 females. The first female gave us 30 or 40 fully developed fry and the other one that I though was from the same day spawn gave us approximately 40 eggs. I think what happened was the other female spit early and this female spawned sometime in the past 5 days however I'm not sure which male is the father.

I have the fry in a fry saver and the eggs in a tumbler so hopefully I'll be able to raise them all.

Pictures and video to follow.
--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT

As promised here are a couple of videos.

The fry from the first female:


The eggs in the tumbler:


--
Paul


----------



## Ital_stal

Nice looking male! you selling any?


----------



## Y2KGT

Thanks A.J.,
I might sell some when they get to at least an inch.
--
Paul


----------



## tobalman

Congratulations Paul, hopefully the fry will look great.

Video look good, as for the egg tumbler did you made it ? is this a 2" diameter ?


----------



## Y2KGT

tobalman said:


> Congratulations Paul, hopefully the fry will look great.
> 
> Video look good, as for the egg tumbler did you made it ? is this a 2" diameter ?


Thanks Hong.
I got the tumbler from my friend Le (thaile601).

Here is his thread for the tumblers:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12955
--
Paul


----------



## frozen-fire

Great work on the fry Paul!
Those are gonna be some sweet fish when they grow up.


----------



## Y2KGT

frozen-fire said:


> Great work on the fry Paul!
> Those are gonna be some sweet fish when they grow up.


Thanks Anthony,

Yeah I've had several females hold in this tank however failed to catch any of them before they released the fry. There may be some fry hiding among the plants and decor however I haven't seen any in a while. This time I decided I better get some of the fry before I lose my male (you never know). As far as I know he is one of the last F1 ZRock males left in the GTA. And the female he mated with is F2 from the same bloodline so I'm hoping they will be top quality. I've even had 2 females from this line with an orange blaze. Unfortunately I lost both before I had a chance to get some fry from them. They don't do well when mixed with more aggressive cichlids.

I'll keep updating this post as they grow.
--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT

Here is a video I shot earlier today of the F1 male and his F2 holding female. They bred again on Sunday so hopefully in two weeks we'll get more fry from her.
--
Paul

Enjoy the HD video.


----------



## fish_luva

Heh Paul, Good stuff on getting these guys to breed. I just came across this and didn't even know you made the posting..... Really awesome....and great to see.

Looking forward to more updates. 

cheers!!!!
sheldon


----------



## Y2KGT

Well a couple of months ago I lost my F2 female and last night my big boy, the king of the tank passed away after being sick for a couple of weeks.

Luckily I still have approximately 15 of their offspring in the tank and I was able to pass some of their fry onto some very good fishkeepers so this strain will be around for a while.

RIP big guy.
--
Paul

Here he is just before I got him from Hong 3 years ago.


----------



## Scotmando

Sorry to hear Paul. He's handsome in that pic. 

The fry I got from you are doing great.

If you need any more floating plants, I got lots for you.


----------



## Y2KGT

Scotmando said:


> Sorry to hear Paul. He's handsome in that pic.
> 
> The fry I got from you are doing great.
> 
> If you need any more floating plants, I got lots for you.


Thanks Scott,

I'm glad the fry are doing well. Some of the juvies I have in my tank are really coloring up nicely and the blaze on some of the males is outstanding. I'll try and take some pics this weekend and post them here.

I love the floating plants but after about a week of being in my tank the beautiful trailing roots disappear and I'm not sure which fish are enjoying the delicious greens. Oh well they still look great and they do a great job of mopping up the excess nutrients.
--
Paul


----------



## Sam66

Hi Paul,
Sorry to hear you lost your male. 
I picked up a group of 5 (F1)Z-Rock Lithobates from Tristan and he said they cam from your stock. I have some fry that are going on 1+ month old and more on the way if you need to build onto what you already have.I can let you know when they are ready to go. I also have a friend who is trying to get his WC females to breed to a male from my group.
Scott..


----------



## Y2KGT

Hey Scott,
First of all thanks.
I'm glad the little guys Tristan picked up from me ended up in a good home.

Lucky for me I was able to get approximately 15 fry to almost adulthood from this male and an F2 female. They are the same parents as yours so you know how great they look. Right now I've got at least 4 top quality males with amazing blaze at 4 inches. I'm going to keep growing them out to see how good they turn out to be.

Thanks for the offer but I've got all the Lithobates I can handle.
--
Paul


----------

